# stopover near Padua Question re Italian aires



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We are hoping to stop near Padua tomorrow night but cannot see any campsites. There is an aire in the French "Air de camping car book" at Padua. Via Prato delle Valle. it is an aire Amenagee plus parking can any one tell us if it is OK for an overnight stop.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I see this was posted some time back. I'd like to know if there's a place to stop overnight for Padua too as we're planning a northern-Italy trip next Easter.

Anyone?
Griff


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

There is a nice aire 3euros including electric, well worth a visit if you are heading back across the A4, the Town is called Soave, Via Envalidi Del Lavoro the sat nav coordinates are N45,25’24.58” E11,14’42.94” or N45.42340 E11.24541.
There is another about 50mile west of Lake Garda, the town is called Stezzano, Via Pietro Mascagni coordinates are N45,39’21.81” E9,39’09.90” or N45.65594 E9.65301.
Both are nice safe spots used them both in September this year.

I Hope this Helps
Regards
Ray


----------

